# A good day for a Sch 2 High in Trial



## laukaouda (Jun 26, 2002)

This past weekend Phantom (Ember vom Wildhaus) and I got our Schutzhund 2 title at Menlo Park Schutzhund club under SV Judge Pescho. She got a 99-93-98 and took high in trial.

Tracking (dirt) - needs to indicate quicker on articles.
OB - needs to be straighter in the recall, not bother the handler while fussing (she wraps), not spit out the dumbbell after the wall (whoops but she picked it up on her own) and required a second command on the send out.
Protection - needed two commands on the call out and to sit on the side transport.

In all we rocked it! And I love my dog. Three weeks to the SchH3


----------



## GSD MOM (Apr 21, 2010)

Awesome job!!!!!!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Congrats but where are the pictures of you TWO!!!


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Congrats!!!!


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Where's pictues?!


----------



## trish07 (Mar 5, 2010)

Cool! Good job!


----------



## R3C0NWARR10R (Mar 26, 2010)

Congrats! I cant wait till we get the some more foundation done on my pups and I can start getting their tittles.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Congrats Christina! You and Phantom are a great team!! You should be very proud of your scores.
And yes, check back in and post some pics!


----------



## BlkCzechGSD (Jul 9, 2009)

Excellent! Congrats!! any pics?


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Congrats!!!


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Big BIG :congratulations:...

That's right, you two did indeed rock!! :happyboogie:


----------



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

Ladies, Welcome to Cloud 9 we appreciate you flying with us, no need for emergency exits as you won't want to be leaving, and the only floation device required is that sense of accomplishment.

So very happy for you.

Wayne


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

:congratulations: Great job.


----------

